# Trainers advice for a Loper



## Skaylenn

Hi, I am going to be a loper for a trainer in taxes in about a week. I am moving from California and this will be my first time going out of state to live with a trainer as a loper. I a wondering as trainers yourselves if you could give me any advice. What would you expect out of a loper, What are traits you like in a rider, What could one do to make a trainer happy by going out of her way to do something. If you don't know what the term loper is, It is basically a rider who lives on site to assist in exercising horses, saddling and unsaddling horses, cooling down and warming horses up, bathing , and help with feeding. 

Thank you in advance! :cowboy::cowboy::cowboy:


----------



## jgnmoose

Just be on time and do a little better job than they expect. You'll be fine, hope you enjoy the job!


----------



## kewpalace

I am not a trainer nor have I ever been a loper. However, I have been exposed to lopers or trainers who started out as lopers in my discipline (reined cowhorse). What I got from their description of the job? They loped. That was it. They did not train the horse and, in fact, they were specifically asked NOT to do anything but be a passenger on a loping horse. And that is all they did. Lope horse after horse. I don't think they ever did any tackup up/down a horse or help with feeding (but, of course, different trainers run their program differently).

Based on what they said, the best advice is to do exactly as the trainer you are working for tells you to do. That would be for everything you are hired to do. Because if you don't, your future with that trainer could be very short. They have a program that they feel works for them. Certainly ask questions (respectfully in a manner that shows you want to learn) about why they do things a certain way (which I'm sure they'd be happy to tell you about). They will love it if they know you are eager to learn about their program. To make the trainer happy - do your job exceptionally well, don't make the trainer wait on you for anything and just be a sponge to learn. If you do that and want to do more, ask the trainer what you can do. They would love that, too!

Good luck and come back and let us know how you do!


----------



## Knave

I was a loper for a time. Like the above said, you lope primarily. Saddle up horses, bathe them when needed, and warm them up for the trainer. I did do a lot of turning back as well, so you may end up doing some of that, but it depends on who you?re working for. My advice would be, like any job, have a good attitude and do what you?re told. Lol. It will be fun.


----------



## Skaylenn

Did you like the job? Any cons to being a loper? I'm excited but also nervous hahaha.


----------



## Skaylenn

And the term turning back? What do you mean by that?


----------



## Knave

Turning back cattle is what I mean. I was working for a cutting horse trainer. 

I did like it. I will have to look back to see your other questions. Just watch yourself a little.


----------



## bayleysours

I loped for a cutting horse trainer for two years before getting a different job that paid better. I LOVED it, but you're going to work long hours, and I wanted to start having my own thing selling horses and I didn't really have time being gone every weekend at cuttings. Every trainer does it different but I fed the horses morning and night, groomed and saddled, loped them down, turn back, rinsed and bathed and also had to run each horse on the Theraplate when they were done and dried off. We were riding about 22 horses a day. It was a lot of fun and I actually learned a lot doing it. The biggest piece of advice I can give you is be on time or early if you can, work your butt off and don't complain about how hard it is or how late it is, don't be on your phone a lot (my trainer's biggest pet peeve), don't get involved in the loper's pen drama because there will be a LOT!! and JUST LOPE. Don't try training the horses or anything like that, you're only job is to get them in the mental state so your trainer can work/show them.


----------



## boots

It's fun work, but physically taxing. Eat well. Rest well. Try not to get run down.


----------



## TimmysMom

I loped for a cutting horse breeder one summer and thought I would die. The hours are tedious, the work hard, and the pay nominal.
But all I did was catch up the horses to be ridden that day, groomed, tacked up and waited for him to tell me which horse he wanted loped (after his first horse was done). Then, untacked, washed and walked until dry.
I probably rode about 9-10 horses a day, and during cutting events at his ranch, I would lope as many as 15. And, I didn't lope to warm up, but to de-gas them! I would spend about 30 minutes on each horse - whew!
I cannot say I enjoyed it or had fun, but it sure turned me off training my own horse for cutting.
What his Champions had to suffer in the way of joint injections, bute, etc., was horrid.


----------



## QtrBel

Are the Old Post warnings not coming up? This post is from 2017.


----------

